

Xkcd: Photos - ValentineC
http://xkcd.com/1314/

======
elwell
_upvotes just to see HN counter-argument_

------
johnbm
...because your screen is too fucking bright and you're too dumb to turn off
your flash.

~~~
colinbartlett
Or because they're using a 9 inch tablet and blocking my view.

